# Husky st230p review



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

st230p .....well iv been useing my machine just over a year and its got about 60+ hours of use now and i just want to share my findings... its been pretty good to me thus far...starts first pull all the time...havent used e start yet...well once to see if it worked. great machine and i feel its worth the money. lately iv been having small hiccups but it may be self inflicted. my auger belt has seen better days and has started a habit of popping off every **** time i use it....not a belt to be found local....seems the 200 series have been plagued with belt issues anyway. but tonight i picked up a kevlar 38X1/2" belt from my local kent (hardware) store...it was the closest match i could find and for some reason it was the only one on sale for the low low price of 8 bucks.if it works out im going to go pick up whatever else they have there haha....secondly the skid shoes are worthless...iv flipped all i can and there is nothing left....been gone for about 15 hours now...so i welded up a set of 14 ga stainless steel ones...that should last longer....thats it for the bad...runs like a top otherwise...while the shoes wore low without me realizing how bad it was my scraper bar took some heavy ware and required a flip and my augers also worn down slightly...maybe a 1/16 so she got way to low and maybe thats what killed the belt:wacko:.its took everything winter threw at it and didn't hesitate so im very happy.all the controls and cables have worked flawless and never froze while in use...i store in a heated garage so i cant offer much there...just finished an impeller kit so ill see how that goes in the am with this heavy freezeing rain mix were getting....for the record my driveway is 135x16 ft also a 18x12 turnaround area...so the 30" was a must...i was hesitant on the 291cc engine but it holds it own great and rarely bogs at all.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

Had 1.5 hrs today at the heavy wet almost slush stuff...very happy....so far so good on the shot in the dark belt...between the impeller kit and new belt she also throws better than ever....easily 20 to 25 ft with this heavy stuff


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

been awhile and another winter, still running great but she has been eating through the auger belts this winter, iv tried every tension combination i can think of,5 hours later the belt is shot, and pops off frequently, its at the point i can do a belt change in about 2 mins now.which is weird because they are the same kevlar belts i used last year with great success,1 belt all winter.also the friction ring seems to be very worn as well, i find this strange as i usually baby it in the snow and never force it.but mechanically still running like new, 1 pull every time. saw my buddys 32" tracked hydropro 420cc ariens in action in some 30" deep stuff and i am admittedly jealous with how effoprtless it went through it and see a brand switch and bigger engine in the future haha.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow - 60+ hrs in one season is a lot of use. I don't think I have that much on my 10 yr old Ariens. - No, I'm not complaining !


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I saw a service bulletin online about the belt problems you're having, can't remember where though. Here's the service bulletin number: B1500013 A Husqvarna dealer should have it if you can't get it online.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

524SWE said:


> I saw a service bulletin online about the belt problems you're having, can't remember where though. Here's the service bulletin number: B1500013 A Husqvarna dealer should have it if you can't get it online.



thanks ill look into it...i would estimate 60 or more hours this year, we had 30 cms last monday..i hope its over now lol


----------

